# No Pay for Cancelled Rides?



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


I hope you get compensated for that. Please post a follow-up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Did you get to the ping in less than the original time estimate?

Even then it could have been her first, I get paid maybe 30% of the time on a cancel.

I chased at least 3 unpaid pings yesterday, I lose track.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


What was the eta on the Uber app for that ping?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


1. Don't drive to requests that are that far. Peeiod. Just don't. 
2. Passengers didn't show up, you should Cancel-NoShow, that way you get paid. Any other way you do not get paid.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


Same here. Go to location, wait a couple minutes, call client. "You're at the wrong address"... drive to the new address a couple blocks away. This is now about 8 min. Client comes to the car, "sorry I don't need an Iberian anymore. I ask her to cancel and she does. I check the online later in the day. Zero. I email Iberian and go into this back and forth bullshit... "the client has five minutes to cancel". Well am I supposed to wait five minutes before heading to their location? I can drive a long way in five minutes. Anyway, it was more than five minutes. Got nothing. Not even worth arguing for five dollars with morons.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> 1. Don't drive to requests that are that far. Peeiod. Just don't.


He drives 31 minutes to fares during surges. 19 minutes is small potatoes. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/controlling-boyfriend-and-a-tramp.4101/


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

NicknTulsa said:


> Same here. Go to location, wait a couple minutes, call client. "You're at the wrong address"... drive to the new address a couple blocks away. This is now about 8 min. Client comes to the car, "sorry I don't need an Iberian anymore. I ask her to cancel and she does. I check the online later in the day. Zero. I email Iberian and go into this back and forth bullshit... "the client has five minutes to cancel". Well am I supposed to wait five minutes before heading to their location? I can drive a long way in five minutes. Anyway, it was more than five minutes. Got nothing. Not even worth arguing for five dollars with morons.


This is the sticky part. You have to wait within .2 miles of the "pin" to get paid for a no show. I just sit at the pin and wait.

If the pax calls me and says I am VERY close I MIGHT drive to the new location, more often here in L.A. the correct location is 5 minutes away.

I tell the pax to please cancel and try your request again, I am not even close to where you are.

When the pax cancels after 5 minutes you get paid.

When you wait at the pin 5 minutes you get paid.

If you drive to the new location and then cancel yourself you don't get paid. You did not wait 5 at the pin, and the pax did not cancel after 5, both requirements to be paid.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> This is the sticky part. You have to wait within .2 miles of the "pin" to get paid for a no show. I just sit at the pin and wait.
> 
> If the pax calls me and says I am VERY close I MIGHT drive to the new location, more often here in L.A. the correct location is 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


I had my first "no-show". Hit "cancel", "fare review", "no-show". I waited over 10 minutes AT address (at pin too). I sent text that I was "ready when you are" at about 5 minutes in (no response). Sent another text that "I would be happy to wait a couple more minutes if needed" (no response). At about 15 into it I did the steps above. Checked invoice when I got home few minutes later. There is no pay for that. Should I give it time ? I sent my first email to Uber about a needed adjustment.

**I pull away and get another ping from same passenger. I ignored, went offline and home.** This just happened an hour ago.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It could have been first time if you beat Uber's eta getting there.

10-15 minutes? Way too long, 6 and go.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Agree. 6 and go. No additional text or other communications after you hit "Arrived". After you cancel for no show.....don't go back.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It could have been first time if you beat Uber's eta getting there.
> 
> 10-15 minutes? Way too long, 6 and go.


Not sure I understand what you mean by, "it could have been first time..." ETA was 1 min. I'm guessing it took me 2 or 3 minutes to get there.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by, "it could have been first time..."


Uber customers get one "FREE" no show. After the first one they are SUPPOSED to be charged for each subsequent one that meets the definition.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Uber customers get one "FREE" no show. After the first one they are SUPPOSED to be charged for each subsequent one that meets the definition.


oK. Thanks. I'll just watch for the email response from uber. I was only 1 minute away from home so I wasn't hurt too much. I'm really glad you guys are around for me to learn and put in practice vs. my typical practice and learn (<~ the hard way)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by, "it could have been first time..." ETA was 1 min. I'm guessing it took me 2 or 3 minutes to get there.


You have to beat the eta to earn a cancel fee.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> You have to beat the eta to earn a cancel fee.


seriously ? You can sit at a redlight 3x that amount of time. The ETA was 1 min!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Dem is da rulz. Beat eta and wait 5+... And zero for pax first time.

Snooze ya looze on cancel fees.

Do it right and they beat doing a minimum fare ride.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> This is the sticky part. You have to wait within .2 miles of the "pin" to get paid for a no show. I just sit at the pin and wait.
> 
> If the pax calls me and says I am VERY close I MIGHT drive to the new location, more often here in L.A. the correct location is 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


Must be different in LA. I've got dozens I haven't been paid for (in about 3.5 weeks!). Got paid for 1 after a couple of email exchanges with Uber. Got paid for 2 (on the same night) after I was in their temporary office here, and complained about the huge number of bogus calls I get. I think those are about the only ones I've been paid for. Mostly I eat the expense, which is yet another reason I have 1 foot out the door. I've identified some of the bogus phone numbers being used, but Uber can't? I told them what's going on, which I'm sure they're fully aware, but was told they pickup on the fraudulent accounts quickly, and shut them down...right. Sad how something so potentially good for everyone involved can be so screwed up.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I've identified some of the bogus phone numbers being used, but Uber can't?


How did you identifify "some of the bogus phone numbers being used"? I always see the SAME phone number. How are you getting different numbers?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish I could say it was by using my advanced technological skills, but the truth is, after about 2am probably about half of the few requests I get are bogus. I started calling everyone before I move. As soon as I call some, there's an immediate cancellation. On others, there's no answer, but it goes to voicemail with a prompt saying something about the number you have reached, 'xxx-xxx-xxxx,' is not available. I started writing them down. One number is used for several different names. I got a request from the number Sat. am, called him (he actually answered) and asked him about multiple names, prank calls, etc. He ignored the question and told me he *'I'm in front of Jimmy Johns, I'm with Uber, and I need to be picked up.'* Click and cancel. 

It really pisses me off that Uber obviously doesn't care how much gas/money/time I lose, as long as they don't have to pay anything.

Oh, as I was sitting at a wild goose chase the other night, a cab driver rode by real slow, blew the horn and smiled. Probably just a coincidence though. I am awfully cute! I drove maybe 2.5 mins. to get there, waited the required 10 mins. (actually closer to 13), and was promptly *NOT PAID BY UBER!!*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

They claimed my customer hadnt cancelled before and was entitled to a free cancel. I dont mind Uber giving them a free cancel. I mind them making ME pay for it. If the customer doesnt cancel within 5 minutes, I should be paid.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They claimed my customer hadnt cancelled before and was entitled to a free cancel. I dont mind Uber giving them a free cancel. I mind them making ME pay for it. If the customer doesnt cancel within 5 minutes, I should be paid.


They always say that. We're partners Ubs. Lemme look at the account info.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> It really pisses me off that Uber obviously doesn't care how much gas/money/time I lose, as long as they don't have to pay anything.


This is another reason for our aggressive opposition to the Uber X model. Many in my industry have been accused of being protectionist, greedy, corrupt, etc. While I'm sure that exist, those we associate with are just business owners looking out for their business, their families, and their employees families. We know all about the cost of running car service. We also know that this business depends on top notch, reliable drivers with exemplary professionalism and dedication to service. It does not take an MBA to know that you CANNOT foster that kind of service, cheaply, on the backs of your staff. Therefore, while they may succeed in the short term at breaking the backs of many small operators around the world, what will be the end result? Crappier transportation options, and a perception that being a private driver is on par with being a professional toilet bowl licker. Who wins? The "Just a Technology Platform" investors, who will ride in personal limousines, with black windows, so they don't have to look at you. The other winners? The subprime financiers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> You have to beat the eta to earn a cancel fee.


I guess I need to pay more attention to the eta. Lately, when I have noticed the eta, once I start navigating to the rider, the eta is always greater than the estimate I had agreed to. It seems like the eta when pinging is based on the distance "as the crow flies", and then when you start navigating the time ends up to be much greater, especially if there are windy roads in the hills, or if water is involved.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> This is another reason for our aggressive opposition to the Uber X model. Many in my industry have been accused of being protectionist, greedy, corrupt, etc. While I'm sure that exist, those we associate with are just business owners looking out for their business, their families, and their employees families. We know all about the cost of running car service. We also know that this business depends on top notch, reliable drivers with exemplary professionalism and dedication to service. It does not take an MBA to know that you CANNOT foster that kind of service, cheaply, on the backs of your staff. Therefore, while they may succeed in the short term at breaking the backs of many small operators around the world, what will be the end result? Crappier transportation options, and a perception that being a private driver is on par with being a professional toilet bowl licker. Who wins? The "Just a Technology Platform" investors, who will ride in personal limousines, with black windows, so they don't have to look at you. The other winners? The subprime financiers.


Beautifully stated! The only guy that wins is the guy that owns the toilet bowl.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Many in my industry have been accused of being protectionist, greedy, corrupt, etc. While I'm sure that exist, those we associate with are just business owners looking out for their business, their families, and their employees families.


Let me say first off that ride sharing is FAR from perfect . However....I don't see it being any worse than Taxi Cab companies. With ride sharing Uber/Lyft rapes the drivers. In the Taxi business the Taxi Cab owners screw the drivers. Either way....nobody gives a dam about the drivers and both currently regard their drivers as being on par with being a professional toilet bowl licker.

As far as the Taxi Cab owners being victims? Dear God Please stop the insanity. They have screwed both the public and the drivers every since they went with the "lease model". They have (as you said) been protectionist, greedy, corrupt, etc. Now they just want to take care of their families and employees? What happened to the drivers that were employees when the cab companies decided it was safer and more profitable to lease the drivers their cabs instead of paying them a living wage and benefits? How did they "take care" of them?

If the cab companies are put completely out of business ....good riddance....they deserved it. As far as Uber/Lyft: Pay attention. Every dog has his day and if you don't clean up your acts and take care of the people that are taking care of your customers.....somebody else will come along and do it for you.....eventually.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

First of all, it does not matter how many times you use that term, uberX/Lyft are not ride sharing.

Next, the business model for Uber is just as crappy as it is for many of the large taxi companies, and is attracting bad attitude, unethical drivers at warped speed. And those who joined with ethics and compassion are quickly bleeding out. Can't say that I blame them. That said, there are thousands of smaller companies who are getting screwed by this highly unethical, blatantly illegal "disruption" experiment, so I don't share the scorched earth desire.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> First of all, it does not matter how many times you use that term, uberX/Lyft are not ride sharing.


Don't necessarily disagree with you. What term would you prefer we use when referring to Uber/Lyft....a highly unethical, blatantly illegal "disruption" experiment? Hopefully something shorter?


Tx rides said:


> Next, the business model for Uber is just as crappy as it is for many of the large taxi companies


Yep. I believe i said that.


Tx rides said:


> .. and is attracting bad attitude, unethical drivers at warped speed.


Of course. Along with the "new" drivers many are former cab drivers


Tx rides said:


> And those who joined with ethics and compassion are quickly bleeding out. Can't say that I blame them.


Agree again. Just as many cab drivers that started with ethics and compassion...eventually loose theirs also. Screw people long enough, treat them with disrespect often enough and yes eventually most people will lose their moral high ground.


Tx rides said:


> That said, there are thousands of smaller companies who are getting screwed by this highly unethical, blatantly illegal "disruption" experiment


Which smaller companies? Taxi companies? The hell with the Taxi companies.


Tx rides said:


> ..so I don't share the scorched earth desire.


 That is obvious. I don't share your opinions of the poor misunderstood and abused cab company owners that are only trying to take care of theirs and their employees families. Perhaps we should agree to disagree at least in THIS thread?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If the cab companies are put completely out of business ....good riddance....they deserved it. As far as Uber/Lyft: Pay attention. Every dog has his day and if you don't clean up your acts and take care of the people that are taking care of your customers.....somebody else will come along and do it for you.....eventually.


Perfectly said. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I guess I need to pay more attention to the eta. Lately, when I have noticed the eta, once I start navigating to the rider, the eta is always greater than the estimate I had agreed to. It seems like the eta when pinging is based on the distance "as the crow flies", and then when you start navigating the time ends up to be much greater, especially if there are windy roads in the hills, or if water is involved.


That is the biggest reason I cancel a ride lately. Ping says 7 minutes, then I press navigate now it says 12 minutes. "Cancel", "do not charge customer".

I now know I can't get there in 7 minutes, so I will not be paid for a cancel. Plus the odds of the customer cancelling or down rating me go up because I was late!

Never mind the fact that driving 12 minutes for free is 1/4 of an hour with zero pay!


----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


BUMMER!!


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


those happen so often here in Columbus I could almost swear the taxi's or other drivers are using their apps to get other drivers out of the area.
Every sat morning I get a request to OSU campus only to get canceled when I get there. Then I miss the motel business to the airport.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

viewsonic said:


> Then I miss the motel business to the airport.


How often does this happen?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Is there any transparency that Uber doesn't actually charge these people ?

Answer - NO!

And any transparency that they are a "first time client and first time cancel" 

NO?!

If every driver picked just one issue - say this one - turned off phones until policy was changed - see how quick they would be to change it...

Any takers...?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Cancel no show- not working still not paid


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We should be allowed to begin the ride then end it to be assured of a minimum charge. If Uber doesn't want to charge the customer for cancels to foster goodwill, I support them. Don't make me pay for that goodwill when you're a billion dollar company and I'm just a working class stiff.


----------



## mooky (Oct 11, 2014)

[QUOthatTim In Cleveland, post: 45104, member: 751"]I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.[/QUOTE]
Had that happen to me also. Uber also tends to give the wrong pick up spot.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> We should be allowed to begin the ride then end it to be assured of a minimum charge. If Uber doesn't want to charge the customer for cancels to foster goodwill, I support them. Don't make me pay for that goodwill when you're a billion dollar company and I'm just a working class stiff.


I wouldn't suggest it. I know that at least in NYC, driver support hates it when they see a begin/end trip instead of cancel. It basically guarantees that the driver will get nothing because the rider is being charged a fare, not a cancel fee, when they didn't take a ride. It's hair splitting but there you go. If it's a cancel and a rider writes in, odds are we won't touch your cancel fee even if we refund the rider. Depends on what rules the csr's in your area have to follow.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> This is the sticky part. You have to wait within .2 miles of the "pin" to get paid for a no show. I just sit at the pin and wait.
> 
> If the pax calls me and says I am VERY close I MIGHT drive to the new location, more often here in L.A. the correct location is 5 minutes away.
> 
> ...


I'm dealing with this bullshit now and it's principle, not $5. 7 minutes after acceptance the rider verbally tells me he doesn't need me. Uber then wants me to stay at that location for an additional 3+ minutes (+7 already invested) AFTER the pax tells me to go away to then credit me the cancellation fee? Ah, hell nah, Uber, it's not going down like that. But this OP was out 3x this??!? I'm on my 7th email to support on my issue and have asked for escalation. Their policy contradicts itself and I'm not letting it go. I say stick to your guns. From reading these threads people are getting credits for totally invalid reasons for cancellations but yours is legit. Stay strong, brutha. Peace.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

mooky said:


> [QUOthatTim In Cleveland, post: 45104, member: 751"]I had 3 rides cancelled last night and the last is the biggest slap in the face. I had to drive 19 minutes to get there. I arrive to a dark house and hit arrived. Call the pax and hear "I cancelled Uber". No lady, you didn't as its still active. She tells me to "hold on" then hangs up the phone. I cancel choosing customer requested cancel and I see not one penny of pay for it. They are supposed to be charged if they cancel after 5 minutes but I'm getting nothing for 20 minutes of time wasted not to mention gas? This took me away from the main bar area and ended at 2:30 am meaning I didn't even have time to go back to get another ride.


Had that happen to me also. Uber also tends to give the wrong pick up spot.[/QUOTE]
I would love to see the books--because I am not unconvinced that probably this twit was charged but you aren't getting your earned cut. Would not surprise me at all if Uber were pocketing the whole fee and feeding partners something else.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Bwahahahaha just saw how old this thread is....**** it....


----------

